# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Я уезжаю в Омск!

## Дитя Смерти

Заврта я уезжаю.И поэтому расстаюсь с вами на целый месяц. Хочу попрощаться. Надеюсь, что хорошо проведу время.Желаю вам того же!!!

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

По какому поводу едешь?

----------


## Алёнка Артемьева

Я тоже с Омска=)

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

А давайте я к вам туда в Омск приеду !!

----------


## Алёнка Артемьева

> А давайте я к вам туда в Омск приеду !!


 а приезжайте конечно)) :Smile:

----------


## Nek

И я в Омске живу, давайте встретимся.

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> А давайте я к вам туда в Омск приеду !!


 *Ищущая Печали,,,,* Приезжай, соберемся так сказать все вместе. Я и Nek уже как минимум будем.

----------


## Nek

Да. Вчера мы выпили и посидели на брошенном заводе.

----------


## Дитя Смерти

Я вернулась!Полная новых впечатлений! Признаюсь,там было так интересно, что я даже в какие-то минуты перестала думать о смерти... Я отлично провела время, Спасибо!

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

А что там было в этом Омске ..?

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> И я в Омске живу, давайте встретимся.


 Почему Nek меня игнарируешь в личке , сам тут пишешь давайте встретимся ,а в личке молчишь причем уже давно ?




> *Ищущая Печали,,,,* Приезжай, соберемся так сказать все вместе. Я и Nek уже как минимум будем.


 А "Мы все умрем" написал что наверное скоро уже сделает это поэтому мы не успеем встретится, потом отключил личку у себя и больше не заходит.. Кто знает что с ним ..?

----------


## Игорёк

> Почему Nek меня игнарируешь в личке , сам тут пишешь давайте встретимся ,а в личке молчишь причем уже давно ?


  Наверне берет пример с тебя )) На свои вопросы я ответа тоже не получил) 
Кстати не только к тебе относится. Не хотите отвечать так и напишите - "инна", куда лучше чем игнор. к чему такая неопределенность ?

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Наверне берет пример с тебя )) На свои вопросы я ответа тоже не получил) 
> Кстати не только к тебе относится. Не хотите отвечать так и напишите - "инна", куда лучше чем игнор. к чему такая неопределенность ?


 Игорек, я ответила что страничек с рассказами о моем образе жизни не имеется , а в контакте мы общались с тобой давно и как то поссорились..

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорек, я ответила что страничек с рассказами о моем образе жизни не имеется , а в контакте мы общались с тобой давно и как то поссорились..


 ОО! Не ты ли та самая Настя, которой не понравилось мое отношение к убийству кота ?)

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Да, именно я..

----------


## Игорёк

Это не дает морального права игнорировать в личке. Тебе же неприятно это, сама жалуешься. Можно было написать тоже самое в ответ. 
пс  - повторюсь, это относится ко всем. Вроде как общаемся и тут игнор. Неужели нельзя ответить как есть ?

----------


## Дитя Смерти

Было интересно. В кино ходила, в кафе, 5dкинотеатр...
Даже не знаю...Ну смотрела телевизор, рисовала и много чего ещё... :Smile:

----------


## Дитя Смерти

Я буду самым счастливым суицидником какого только можно себе представить! 
Даже не смотря на полноценную жизнь, я всё равно хочу умереть!

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

я ща в омске, можно встретиться)))

----------

